# Sportback Utility Vehicle: Audiblog.NL and Quinty Imagine a Q7 Sportback



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check this out. Quinty has posted a slope-roofed take on the Audi Q7 SUV. If Ingolstadt took their sportback approach and applied it to the big ute, this is likely not far from what it might look like. We doubt it would remain 7-passenger, but then again there's no reason to believe Audi is even working on such a vehicle. Still, it's fun to speculate. See more at Audiblog.NL after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

4 door X6 with 4 rings... Fugly


----------

